# Petrol Station Jet wash in Surrey?



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi guys, quick question for anyone local to me. I live near Caterham in Surrey and I'm looking to use a petrol station jetwash but don't have a clue where there is one. 

My cleaning gear is off limits as we're having some building work done, plus saw dust floating about. Haven't washed the Mrs car for about 4-5 weeks and I just want to blast off the majority of the cr*p on it. 

Just wondered if there was a DIY jetwash anywhere local to Caterham/Coulsdon/Purley/Croydon etc.


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Alex

There is a Jetwash at the Shell Addington filling station.

Google map here:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...uBA&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&ved=0CBMQtgM

hope this helps


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Can use this

http://www.bp.com/extendedsectiongenericarticle.do?categoryId=9019253&contentId=7072220

In the options under more is an option for jet wash to filter down on


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

You've also got the shell station just the other side of the M25.

Fish


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Total petrol stations sometimes have them to if you have any near you. I was in the same dilemma as you and thought there was none near me, but found 2 just within a mile of where I live this weekend without even realising it.


----------

